# Prayers for my wife



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Heather was transferred from Cleveland to Conroe icu in respiratory distress. She has worsened and they are now putting her on life support. Please add her to your prayer lists. I know it all in God's time, but I'm not ready. She's only 40.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

parayer sent for complete and quick recovery


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Prayers sent. Keep us posted and we'll keep sendin' em up.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Dear God through your Son Jesus I pray for this man's wife to be well.I want you dear God to get the glory and this woman to be well.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

So very sorry, my prayers for your wife.
Prayers for you an your family also in 
this difficult time. GOD Bless


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Praying for a miracle and believing. Thank you LORD in advance. we are lifting this family up to you for peace and strength. In Jesus Name


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

Lord, you hear our prayers for Heather and her husband. Be with them during this time.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers sent-


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Prayers up for strength and comfort


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayers sent!!!!!...


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

My Prayers


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Prayers sent......


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

God we believe there is power in the blood of Jesus. We are asking that you would bring healing to Heather and that your name would be glorified. We lift up this family in need Lord and believe that they are safe in your hands. In Jesus name, Amen.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

*Prayer for your wife*

God loves your wife she is highly favored and God is able touch and heal her, Praise the Lord.


----------

